# Error 'SC' en variador de frecuencia



## tinchoball (Dic 7, 2016)

Hola gente del foro!!

Estoy trabajando para una fabrica de maquinas para gastronomia. Esta semana comenzamos un nuevo proyecto el cual es un tren laminador y se divide en tres partes iguales pero varian el espesor para obtener el resultado deseado.

Cada una de las secciones consta de un motor que hace avanzar la cinta y otro que gira los rodillos para afinar la masa. 
En dos secciones la maquina funciona bien pero en la seccion del medio funciona por un rato y entrega el error 'SC'; el cual al buscarlo en el manual no dice de donde proviene. 

El tablero consta de dos variadores de frecuencia, uno funciona de esclavo del otro y varian en su potencia. 

El modelo del variador de frecuencia que da el error es el Sanyu SY6000


cuyo manual es el siguiente:

http://www.aea.com.ar/assets/documentos/archivo_es_51.pdf?53

Espero sus respuesta, muchas gracias! ...


----------



## capitanp (Dic 8, 2016)

Yo sospecharia un exceso de corriente


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 9, 2016)

SC (Short circuit), lo cual indica que el motor debe estar poniendose en corto cuando se calienta por la operación. Te sugiero revises el motor y EVITA SEGUIR USANDO EL SISTEMA CON ESTA FALLO EN EL VARIADOR, caso contrario preparate para comprar otro VFD.

Saludos


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 9, 2016)

Hola gente, muchisimas gracias por la ayuda. Voy a probar con un motor en vacio y aviso cuales fueron los resultados


----------



## Scooter (Dic 11, 2016)

Si haces girar muy lento el motor a menudo hay que poner ventilación forzada ya que el ventilador del propio motor no va por falta de rmp


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 12, 2016)

Hola gente. Gracias por sus respuestas.

Scooter, el motor lo hicimos girar a 50Hz para evitar baja frecuencia y dio el error igual, tambien volvimos a ajustar los parametros del variador y paso lo mismo. 

Luis Eduardo Sánchez, al dar el error el motor no tiene temperatura elevada, es la de funcionamiento normal.

Tienen alguna otra propuesta? 

Gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 12, 2016)

Es que si ya se ha dañado por falta de refrigeración solo queda rebobinarlo o comprar uno nuevo.
La cosa es que no vuelva a pasar en el próximo.

A mi me parece que el motor está dañado, posiblemente por falta de aire de refrigeración, o por otra cosa, a saber.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 14, 2016)

tinchoball dijo:


> Luis Eduardo Sánchez, al dar el error el motor no tiene temperatura elevada, es la de funcionamiento normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias!



probaste con otro motor o con el mismo?. Probaste el VFD en vacío?

Si te sigue sacando la falla con otro motor el problema es de la etapa de disparos del variador.

Saludos


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 19, 2016)

Hola gente del foro. Gracias por responder.


La empresa AEA que comercializa los variadores trajo otro para verificar el error y efectivamente era error del variador.

 Gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## capitanp (Dic 19, 2016)

Ahora ya se que esos Sanyu son malos y no los tengo que comprar


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 25, 2016)

Capitan p

En la fabrica los utilizamos en muchas maquinas con muy buenos resultados, hay maquinas que llevan 6 u 8 de esos variadores sin ningun tipo de problema. Decidi preguntar en el foro porque es la primera vez que sucede esto.

Esa es mi opinion, hace lo que mas te convenga.

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2016)

Determinar que X marca es mala porque un equipo ha fallado me parece un verdadero desacierto.
Si fuera esa la vara tendría que decir que los de Siemens son muy malos he visto muchos de ellos fallar y todo el mundo save que Siemens es confiable, pero no infalible.
He visto muchos equipos marca cuchflito es mejor(es decir conocidos ) y verlos andar años y años sin fallar
Todo es relativo nada es absoluto


----------

